Ask HN: best place to look for front end jobs (Philly/NYC)? - werber
======
spraak
I would look for remote positions for which websites like whoishiring.io
weworkremotely.com and wfh.io I know of. Also the monthly HN who's hiring
thread (look for it on the first of the month)

------
wwalser
The big places like Uber, Facebook & Google are always hiring in NYC. Also,
lots of ad-tech (ranging from small to huge) and some interesting full stack
companies like Oscar hire fairly consistently.

Depends on what you're looking for.

------
a_lifters_life
Check out - [http://www.weworkinphilly.com/](http://www.weworkinphilly.com/)

